# toms aquarium surface skimmer



## Buttered (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone know a place to buy one of these near Burnaby?









See a lot of positive reviews but can't seem to find one locally. 

thanks


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

j and l aquatics would probably have those


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

They have the hagen brand. Spec and functionality-wise it should be the same.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Hagen Aquaclear Surface Skimmer


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

they suck i had two of them and they worked like crap


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you tried eBay? I have this model connected to a 2213, does the job.

Jim


----------



## Buttered (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Everyone! I will check out J&L after work today. (I Originally looked on their site but only saw $100+ Surface Skimmers )

@big_bubba_B: that's the first negative review I've read about this product. For 10$ I figure it is at least worth trying out.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

you have to use it properly for it to work... 

and the idea is that they suck... get it anyways


----------

